#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Что делать с раздражительностью?

## Akaguma

В последнее время стал очень выспыльчив, нетерпим, раздражителен, гневлив. Отравляю этим жизнь себе и близким. :Frown: 
Посоветуйте что-нибудь: психологию, фармакологию... или еще что.

----------


## Nelumbo

Просто Вы должны понять, что вспыльчивость, раздражительность, гнев и т.п. есть следствие отсутствия контроля над эмоциями... Кроме медитации тут вряд ли что-то можно посоветовать...

----------


## Dondhup

Расскажите пожалуйста что вы понимаете под термином "медитация".

----------


## Dondhup

> В последнее время стал очень выспыльчив, нетерпим, раздражителен, гневлив. Отравляю этим жизнь себе и близким.
> Посоветуйте что-нибудь: психологию, фармакологию... или еще что.


Здесь не форум психотерапевтов или врачей.
Будда Шакьямуни даровал нам уникальное Учение которое позволяет избавиться от самой причины страданий самому и обрести способности приводить к Освобождению других. Если Вам интересно Учение Будды читайте книги, слушайте наставле6ния Учителей, возможно это Ваш путь, тогда Вы сможете войти в традицию и  по мере практики Дхармы со временем негативных состояний ума станет меньше.

----------

Bagira (30.04.2011), Sergio (02.05.2011), Артем Тараненко (30.04.2011), Дордже (30.04.2011), Нея (30.04.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

> Здесь не форум психотерапевтов или врачей.


Я имел в виду, житейский опыт, шафранчика там пять капель, молока теплого на ночь и т.п., "мантру" какую-нибудь, когда "закипаешь".

----------


## Сергей Ч

Несмотря на некоторую жёсткость, Dondhup прав. Бороться с причинами аффектов намного эффективнее, чем любые попытки их подавить. Наше поведение в целом является кармичным, отпечатки прежних деяний, оставленные в сознании, подобно семенам, стремяться вновь воспроизвестись. Плод созревания кармы развёртывается автоматически, мы не можем с помощью воли блокировать его проявление.  Главное лекарство против негативных тенденций, исходящих со стороны кармы, это развитие осознанности, другими словами наблюдайте за своими намерениями, и Вы увидите их возникновение, продолжительность и исчезновение. Ну и настойкой пустырника это дело можно закрепить!  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (30.04.2011), Sam (04.05.2011), Алексей Е (30.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я имел в виду, житейский опыт, шафранчика там пять капель, молока теплого на ночь и т.п., "мантру" какую-нибудь, когда "закипаешь".


Если по приколу, то простой совет: носите с собой настойку пустырника, бутылочку с водой и стаканчик, и, чуть почувствовали, что "началось", -- доставайте это всё и начинайте _сосредоточенно_ капать настойку в стаканчик, куда перед этим аккуратно налили воду. Заодно сломаете шаблон и у раздражающего Вас субъекта. : )
А если серьёзно, то, чуть что, -- всё внимиание на дыхание с мысленными "БУД-" на вдохе и "-ДХА" на выдохе. Это поможет отстраниться от ситуации и остудить ум.
Заниматься такой простой практикой, чтоб её освоить, лучше постоянно, когда есть свободное от время: во время ходьбы, езды в обществ. транспорте и т.д.

----------

Akaguma (30.04.2011), Joy (30.04.2011), Sam (04.05.2011), Алексей Е (30.04.2011), Аминадав (30.04.2011), Нея (30.04.2011)

----------


## Nelumbo

> Расскажите пожалуйста что вы понимаете под термином "медитация".


В общем смысле это практика Пустого сознания... Вы освобождаетесь от всех накопленных взглядов, убеждений, стереотипов, предрассудков и образно рассматриваете их со стороны, "выводя" за пределы разума... Для Вас перестаёт существовать что-либо в принципе, кроме энергетических каналов, которые связывают Вас со Вселенной... Связь с социальным миром вместе с его привязанностями, ценностями, установками полностью утрачивается... Исчезают желания и стремления... Нет ни печали, ни радости... Ни страха, ни смелости... Ни любви, ни ненависти... Ни гордости, ни зависти... Нет ничего... Кроме аморфности и бесформенности и в то же время необъяснимого наслаждения... Вы ощущаете себя чем-то, что неким образом органически вписано в объекты всеобщего мироздания... Вы подобно дереву, которое растёт рядом с Вами, Вы чувствуете его жизненную энергию, как и свою собственную...

----------


## Dondhup

> В общем смысле это практика Пустого сознания... Вы освобождаетесь от всех накопленных взглядов, убеждений, стереотипов, предрассудков и образно рассматриваете их со стороны, "выводя" за пределы разума... Для Вас перестаёт существовать что-либо в принципе, кроме энергетических каналов, которые связывают Вас со Вселенной... Связь с социальным миром вместе с его привязанностями, ценностями, установками полностью утрачивается... Исчезают желания и стремления... Нет ни печали, ни радости... Ни страха, ни смелости... Ни любви, ни ненависти... Ни гордости, ни зависти... Нет ничего... Кроме аморфности и бесформенности и в то же время необъяснимого наслаждения... Вы ощущаете себя чем-то, что неким образом органически вписано в объекты всеобщего мироздания... Вы подобно дереву, которое растёт рядом с Вами, Вы чувствуете его жизненную энергию, как и свою собственную...


В каком каноническом буддийском тексте Вы нашли столько оригинальный метод?
Особенно мне понравилось про аморфность и бесформенность с наслаждением вкупе.

----------


## Алексей Е

Как вариант аналитической "медитации" можно предложить метод "Четыре вопроса" Байрон Кэйти, первый из которых - Можете ли Вы быть абсолютно уверены в том, что это правда?
Последующие вопросы не менее интересны.  :Smilie: 
Смысл в том, что при определенной тренировке весь процесс рассмотения ситуации с позиции этих вопросов проходит мгновенно, а результатом становится принятие ситуации такой, какая она есть, что дает свободу действовать в ней эффективно. Это мое понимание, информации по этой методике в сети достаточно. Сам я эту методику не освоил полностью, но когда удается применять - мне помогает.
Конечно вариант Буд - Дхо выглядит "проще", и уж точно "каноничнее".
(ну и, может, что-то для иммунитета нужно, весна все-таки)
(пустырник еще в таблетках бывает  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Алексей Е

На сайте www.dhamma.ru есть статья Искусство самообладания.
Хотел бы рекомендовать, очень "жизненно".
www.thework.com – оф.сайт Байрон Кейти.
При необходимости язык сайта можно сменить.

----------

Joy (30.04.2011)

----------


## Дордже

Будьте осознанней, открытей, думайте больше о других и все наладится.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> В последнее время стал очень выспыльчив, нетерпим, раздражителен, гневлив. Отравляю этим жизнь себе и близким.
> Посоветуйте что-нибудь: психологию, фармакологию... или еще что.


Я думаю, что Вам могло бы помочь чтение и размышление над шестой главой Бодхичарья-аватары. Лично мне это помогло спокойнее реагировать на неурядицы на работе и перестать злиться на придирчивого начальника.

----------


## Манавах

> Я имел в виду, житейский опыт, шафранчика там пять капель, молока теплого на ночь и т.п., "мантру" какую-нибудь, когда "закипаешь".


Многие советуют пустырник,но с ним надо поаккуратней-легко можно привыкнуть.Впрочем,если приступы сильные,он вам конечно поможет.(В том то и опасность :Wink: ).Мантры-вот,например:Со-Хам.Со на вдохе,Хам на выдохе,мысленно,
слушая дыхание-считается,что на вдохе человек издаёт естественным образом звук CO,на выдохе-ХАМ.Начинаете СЛУШАТЬ вдох и выдох,мысленно ненавязчиво,без
напряга повторяя - Со Хам-прекрасно работает.Присоединюсь так-же к участнику Юй Кан-
"всё внимиание на дыхание с мысленными "БУД-" на вдохе и "-ДХА" на выдохе. Это поможет отстраниться от ситуации и остудить ум."

----------

Алексей Е (30.04.2011)

----------


## Бо

> Мы сами создаем свое беспокойство. Мы создаем его в нашем уме, через нашу неспособность или непонимание опасности наших эгоистических чувств и нашей завышенной и ложной оценки вещей. Если бы мы только могли видеть вещи в их надлежащей перспективе, что нет ничего постоянного в этом мире и что наше собственное эгоистичное Я - это бунт нашей буйной фантазии в нашем неподготовленном уме, мы должны проделать долгий путь, чтобы найти лекарство, излечивающее наше беспокойство и несчастье. Мы должны развивать наши умы и сердца, чтобы забыть о себе и быть полезными человечеству. Это одно из средств, с помощью которого мы можем найти настоящее успокоение и счастье. 
> 
> Многие люди испытывают жажду и страстное желание, страх и тревогу, которые они не научились сублимировать и им стыдно признаться в этом даже себе. Но эти нездоровые эмоции обладают силой. Независимо от того, каким образом мы пытаемся их подавлять, они стремятся к освобождению, расстраивая физический механизм, в результате чего возникают хронические заболевания. Всему этому можно противостоять правильными методами медитации или духовной культуры, так как неподготовленный ум является основной причиной таких беспокойств.


К. Шри Дхаммананда. Как преодолеть свои трудности.

----------

Antonina (06.05.2011)

----------


## Bagira

С раздражительности начинается гнев ,а это приносит уже большие проблемы. Для устранения раздражительности попробуйте понять причину раздражительности  и как противоядие развивать терпение по отношению к самому себе и окружающим, если возможно то устраните причины порождающие раздражительность, если причины устранить не возможно, то проведя аналетическую медитацию проанализируйте как с этим можно существовать ,развивая четыре безмерных к себе и окружающим и примите равностно то с чем приходится жить, так как многое нельзя изменить сразу ,зато можно изменяться поэтапно. Важно понять что мешает и как можно что то изменить .Возможно просто весенние истощение и недостаток позитивной энергии -- поменьше работы побольше отдыха правильного образа жизни и витаминов и нервное истощение пройдёт вместе с раздражительностью. Помимо Ламрима ченмо мне очень помогла книга Аджан Сумедо <Счастье внутренней тишины> и книга Тик Нат Хана <гнев > ,к сожалению не могу дать ссылку на издание этой книги, но совершенно потрясающе изложено как жить и не поддаваться разлражению .По своему опыту знаю, что раздражение зарождается внутри как омрачённое состояние ума и ищет внешний объект ,что бы привязать к внешнему собственное внутреннее негативное состояние, но когда  внутреннего позитива в изобилии ,то внешние факторы просто не цепляют и не задевают .Удачи вам в работе с раздражительностью, так как это очень тягостное состояние и желаю вам побыстрее научится с этим справляться и существовать в гармонии .При любой медикаментозной терапии ,надо стараться изучать и прорабатывать внутреннее состояние ,так как важно не бегство от проблемы ,а  правильное  устранение причины...

----------


## Dondhup

Насколько я понимаю, Akaguma не буддист т.е. не принял для себя Дханрму как единственный путь к окончательным свободе и счастью а пытается найти обыденные методы решения своих проблем. Поэтому на предложения почитать Ламрим, развивать 4 безмерных читать мантры и т.п. может возникнуть вопрос - а зачем вообще это делать? Прока у человека не возникла вера в Три Драгоценности он благодаря благим отпечаткам и (или) анализу не убедился что Дхаарма подобна золоту он вряд ли будет серьезно работать со своим умом используя методы дарованные Буддами. А без серьезной работы изменить свой ум в направлении Освобождения в буддийском понимании практически невозможно.

Изменить кармы очень сложно, у нас масса привычек пагубность которых мы даже не осознаем.

----------

Bagira (30.04.2011), Sergio (02.05.2011), Артем Тараненко (30.04.2011), Пема Ванчук (30.04.2011), Пема Дролкар (02.05.2011)

----------


## Bagira

> Насколько я понимаю, Akaguma не буддист т.е. не принял для себя Дханрму как единственный путь к окончательным свободе и счастью а пытается найти обыденные методы решения своих проблем. Поэтому на предложения почитать Ламрим, развивать 4 безмерных читать мантры и т.п. может возникнуть воспрос - а зачем вообще это делать? Прока у человека не возникла вера в Три Драгоценности он благодаря благим отпечаткам и (или) анализу не убедился что Дхпарма подобна золоту он вряд ли будет серьезно работать со своим умом используя методы дарованные Буддами. А без серьезной работы изменить свой ум в направлении Освобождения в буддийском понимании практически невозможно.
> 
> Изменить кармы очень сложно, у нас масса привычек пагубность которых мы даже не осознаем.


Жёстко ,чётко, технично и очень справедливо ...

----------


## Нея

По-моему, уровень раздражительности гуляет у всех, и постоянно.  Просто задумываемся о нём на верхних пиках. И это весьма философские вопросы: можно ли с ним что-то сделать своими силами. И нужно ли вообще пытаться не принимать его таким, какой он есть.
Не спешите бросать в меня камнями. Имеется в виду зависимость от условий. Ангелу дадим на ночь в комнату горланящих детей, задержим на полгода зарплату, обгрубим беспричинно в маршрутке - он такой кипсмайлинг продемонстрирует, что зааплодирует вся преисподняя.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я имел в виду, житейский опыт, шафранчика там пять капель, молока теплого на ночь и т.п., "мантру" какую-нибудь, когда "закипаешь".


Статью, что ли, пишете "Тибетские способы борьбы с гневом"?  :Smilie: ))

----------

Dondhup (30.04.2011)

----------


## Joy

*2Akaguma*
Есть да вида раздражительности: та, которая возникает по одним и тем же причинам - тогда следует повлиять на причины,
и та раздражительность, которая возникает в новой незнакомой ситуации - тогда следует соблюдать осознанность себя.  (со слов старшего монаха Хошо)

----------

Sam (04.05.2011), Алексей Е (30.04.2011)

----------


## Аминадав

Для уменьшения злости советуют развивать метту и остальные брахма-вихары.

----------

Joy (01.05.2011), Sergio (03.05.2011), Алексей Е (30.04.2011), Дондог (30.04.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

> Статью, что ли, пишете "Тибетские способы борьбы с гневом"? ))


Ну если бы писал, то скорее уж "Дзенские/тхеравадинские методы..."

----------


## Топпер

> В последнее время стал очень выспыльчив, нетерпим, раздражителен, гневлив. Отравляю этим жизнь себе и близким.
> Посоветуйте что-нибудь: психологию, фармакологию... или еще что.


Отдохнуть надо. 
Уехать куда-либо. Отпустить ситуацию. Раздражительность увеличивается, когда много проблем и на все не хватает сил.

----------

Akaguma (01.05.2011), Joy (01.05.2011), Алексей Е (02.05.2011), Денис Евгеньев (01.05.2011)

----------


## Azzey

Постоянно упражняйтесь в развитии концентрации "в полевых условиях", развивайте добродетель, старайтесь заполнить мысли позитивом так, чтобы для негатива в уме не осталось бы места.

----------


## Майя П

> В последнее время стал очень выспыльчив, нетерпим, раздражителен, гневлив. Отравляю этим жизнь себе и близким.
> Посоветуйте что-нибудь: психологию, фармакологию... или еще что.


для начала попробуйте сменить аватар... с мишами, с оппозицией.... :Wink:

----------

Алексей Е (02.05.2011), Винд (03.05.2011)

----------


## Алексей Е

> для начала попробуйте сменить аватар... с мишами, с оппозицией....


Вот собственно да, сменить позицию, восприятие ситуации, "карту"
- по которой ориентируемся в жизненном пространстве. Хорошо, если есть возможность уехать-отдохнуть, но.. Во-первых, не все могут это себе позволить, во-вторых, "от себя не убежишь".
А вот для смены точки зрения-отношения, есть "наработанные" методы. Многие здесь уже перечисленны.
Гнев и раздражительность должны, мне кажется, говорить об отсутствии достаточной гибкости в восприятии, что совсем не характерно для буддизма и для "практикующих" буддизм, должно быть. Не зря же дано так много методов ведущих к цели. Значит нужно учиться видеть и "принимать" различные варианты?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В последнее время стал очень выспыльчив, нетерпим, раздражителен, гневлив. Отравляю этим жизнь себе и близким.
> Посоветуйте что-нибудь: психологию, фармакологию... или еще что.


Вас никто не заставляет гневаться, это Ваш выбор - давать ход раздражительности или нет. И это самая обыкновенная распущенность, которая все больше будет усиливаться и превращаться в привычку. Вы разрушите отношения с близкими, будете все больше несдержаны и все труднее будет остановиться. Надо немедленно с решимостью стараться каждый раз преодолевать эту распущенность. Даже, если Вы не буддист - Вы прекрасно понимаете, что она только принесет тяжелые отношения с близкими и отвращение к себе. Это сродни действию алкоголика или наркомана. Надо бросать и не искать мягких послаблений.

Когда Вы уже вошли в само состояние раздражительности, остановиться трудно. Можно еще удержаться в момент, когда раздражительность начинает только зарождаться. Скорее всего, Вам никто решительно не противостоит. А хорошо бы, если бы Вас каждый раз кто-то как следует приводил бы в чувство и пресекал такую распущенность. Желательно, мокрым линьком :Smilie: 

Немедленно уйдите от других людей в такой момент. Лучше всего, если Вы тут же пойдете на улицу и пробежите 5 км, или запрете себя в ванной.

 Любую дурную привычку и распущенность можно преодолеть небольшими постоянными усилиями.  И размышлением о том, что Вы именно и отравите всем жизнь, доведете близких людей до плохого самочувствия. Если распущенность не преодолевать, в один день Вы позволите себе ударить кого-то и даже избить.

Ну, а причина Вашей раздражительности - в глубокой неудовлетворенности собой, скорее всего. Подумайте, что Вас грузит и почему Вы так реагируете.

Но без ПОНИМАНИЯ, к чему приводит гнев, как он возникает и в силу каких причин, Вы не сможете все это преодолеть как следует. 

Пойдите к психологу, к терапевту.

----------


## Secundus

> В последнее время стал очень выспыльчив, нетерпим, раздражителен, гневлив. Отравляю этим жизнь себе и близким.
> Посоветуйте что-нибудь: психологию, фармакологию... или еще что.


начните с поиска причин, 
потому что именно такова сансара, и вы сами опытным путем подтвердили себе первую благородную истину ! ))
так что теперь вам нужно открыть для себя вторую благородную истину: причинность вашего страдания,
ну а потом уже по накатанной: и третью откроете, и четвертую ))
не сомневайтесь, не вы - первый ))

----------

Joy (03.05.2011)

----------


## Inbongo

Дондуп, а что "Вы понимаете под термином - медитация?"

----------


## Dondhup

Тренировку ума. Если кратко.
А подробно см тексты класса Ламрим, Агрим и прочее.

----------


## Юй Кан

Ещё одна мысль по поводу раздражительности, гнва и т.п.
Зачастую люди, пребывая на службе, худо-бедно стараются соответствовать имиджу добропорядочного подчинённого или начальника (в зависимости от того, с кем общаются).
Когда же они покидают рабочее место и прекращают "исполнять свои служебные обязанности", этот имидж они с облегчением сбрасывают, позволяя себе расслабиться, т.е. не сдерживать своих гневных порывов.
По одной простой причине: случайные встречные и особенно -- близкие (в отличие от подчинённых и начальства, способных "накатать жалобу") -- всё, как кажется, простят. (Куда, мол, они денутся?)
Таким образом, раздражение, сдерживаемое и накопленное вне дома, по полной выплёскивается именно на близких.
Оттого, по мне, имеет смысл говорить только о постоянной практике самоконтроля, потому как все остальные варианты проблему не решают.

----------


## Топпер

Именно так. Более того отношения с близкими - очень хороший индикатор духовной работы. Если человек стал практикующим буддистом, а отношения на почве раздражения ухудшились, то скорее всего с практикой что-то не совсем верно.

----------

Joy (03.05.2011), Алексей Е (02.05.2011), Пема Дролкар (02.05.2011)

----------


## Алексей Е

А что подразумевается под самоконтролем? Если есть причина для накопления раздражительности, которая может выплескиваться на близких, например, если просто "задавить" моменты выхода этой раздражительности она ведь должна будет накапливаться и дальше, как снежный ком.
Под самоконтролем должен подразумеваться какой-то анализ, переработка, накопившихся эмоций, ситуаций, что в итоге должно привести к состоянию, когда те же ситуации уже не будут вызывать накопления раздражения?
Позволять себе гневную реакцию, значит растить привычку.. Не позволять себе гневную реакцию, значит закрывать глаза на проблему, которая этого может "не простить"?
Отказ от проявления агрессии в итоге тоже должен привести к смене восприятия ситуации и выработке новой реакции, получается.

----------


## Zom

Агхатавиная сутта: Убрать раздражительность:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

Витаккасантхана сутта: Устранение отвлекающих мыслей
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Akaguma (02.05.2011), Joy (03.05.2011), Lion Miller (02.05.2011), Алексей Е (02.05.2011), Дордже (02.05.2011), Юй Кан (02.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А что подразумевается под самоконтролем?


Прежде всего -- отслеживание моментов возникновения проявлений гнева и жадности (они, кстати, неразрывно связаны друг с другом, уходя корнями в неведение, каковое и является ос-но-во-по-ла-га-ю-щей [трудное слово %] причиной пребывание в сансаре), их осознание и успокоение. Что до анализа, так он является дополнением к этой практике. А праздный самоанализ без реальной практики успокоения ума в самом широком смысле -- игры ума.

И речь не идёт о "не позволять". Речь -- о системном успокоении ума, а не о мужественном загонянии злобы куда-то в закуты подсознания. : )
Можно, кстати, и "позволять", но -- сбрасывая/сублимируя свой гнев или раздражение в подходящем для этого месте: спортзале или домашней работе... (Можно его ещё выплёскивать и дневнике или маловысокохуд. лит-ре, творимой на досуге... : )
Но эти все способы -- локальные/сиюминутные "отсечение побегов на могучем древе", не влияющие на корень всех проявлений.

----------

Алексей Е (02.05.2011)

----------


## Inbongo

> Тренировку ума. Если кратко.
> А подробно см тексты класса Ламрим, Агрим и прочее.


Я в курсе, где смотреть подробно. Интересна ваша интерпретация, вы же можете излагать собственное мнение, или его нет?

----------


## Lion Miller

Витаккасантхана сутта: Устранение отвлекающих мыслей
Подскажите, пожалуйста, что означает пятый метод - "со стиснутыми зубами и поджатым к нёбу языком, 
ему следует сбить, заставить уйти, сокрушить свой ум своим умом", не слышал про такое.

----------


## Dondhup

Меня вообще нет как независимой самосущности.  :Smilie:  Поэтому мое мнение. не так важно.
Медитацию можно разделить на анализ и о шенне. 
Есть методы в частности в Ваджраяне которые сочетают в одной практик оба способа медитации.
Вы хотите меня проэкзаменовать или чему то научить? Смысла особого в этом нет.

----------


## Sergio

Полагаю, главное в данном вопросе - внимательность, т.к. быстротечность ситуации порой не позволяет провести анализ. 
Например, вот вы идете по улице и вдруг, вас окатывает из лужи проезжающая мимо машина(случай из жизни  :Smilie:  ). Если перед этим вы были внимательны к своему состоянию, то для вас это не будет сюрпризом и вы спокойно заметите момент возникновения волны раздражения, или что там возникнет, и просто отметите ее и пусть она идет куда идет. В противном случае, впадете в крайнюю форму двойственности и ощутите себя субъектом, а затем субъектом облитым объектом, а затем субъектом, раздраженным на объект(водителя машины) и т.д. Если это все-таки произошло, то нужно опять-таки, проявив внимательность к своему состоянию, осознать себя, как раздраженного субъекта, и вот тогда место анализу.

Отсюда и вывод: не хочешь раздражаться и т.п. - будь внимателен, а уж как развить внимательность - способов много.

----------

Inbongo (03.05.2011), Алексей Е (05.05.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, что означает пятый метод - "со стиснутыми зубами и поджатым к нёбу языком,
> ему следует сбить, заставить уйти, сокрушить свой ум своим умом", не слышал про такое.


По описанию похоже на подавление неблагой мысли. С точки зрения современной психологии это считается плохим методом, но однако Будда его рекомендует как крайний случай (видимо это лучше, чем свершить то, к чему призывает неблагая мысль - хотя я лично думаю что тут надо смотреть по обстоятельству. Иногда может лучше подавить, а иногда может лучше и свершить.. ).

----------

Lion Miller (03.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Тут один тонкий технический : ) момент: что собой представляет "поджатый к нёбу язык"...
Нет ли где в суттах более точного описания: язык при этом весь прижимается к нёбу (прогибом вверх) или -- к нёбу прижимается только задранный кончик языка?

----------


## Zom

Не - такой точности в суттах нет. Но так если напрячься, то понимаешь, каким образом прижимается язык -)
Кстати, метод с прижиманием языка принц Сиддхаттха практиковал ещё до просветления.


Я подумал: «Что если я, стиснув зубы и поджав к верхнему нёбу язык, собью, раздавлю и сокрушу свой ум своим умом?». Таким образом, стиснув зубы и поджав к верхнему нёбу язык, я стал сбивать, давить и сокрушать свой ум своим умом. Подобно тому, как сильный человек хватает слабого за голову, горло или плечи, и сбивает его, сдавливает и сокрушает, так и я стал сбивать, давить и сокрушать свой ум своим умом. И по мере того, как я так делал, пот полился ручьём из подмышек. И хотя я установил неутомимое усердие и незамутнённую осознанность, моё тело было взволновано и неспокойно из-за болезненных усилий. Но болезненное чувство, что возникло таким образом, не наводняло мой ум и не оставалось в нём.

Я подумал: «Что если я буду поглощён трансом не-дыхания?» Так я прекратил вдохи и выдохи через нос и через рот. И по мере того, как я так делал, громкие свистящие струи воздуха вырывались из моих ушей, подобно тому, как из мехов кузнеца вырывается свистящий громкий пар… А потому я прекратил вдохи и выдохи через нос, рот и уши. И по мере того, как я так делал, ужасные силы пронзали мою голову, как если бы сильный человек вскрывал бы мою голову острым мечом… Сильнейшие боли появились в моей голове, как если бы сильный человек затягивал на моей голове тюрбан из кожаных ремней … Колоссальные боли разрывали мой желудок, как если бы мясник или его ученик разрезали бы желудок быка… Моё тело сильно горело, как если бы два могучих человека, схватив слабого человека за руки, поджаривали бы его над ямой с горячими углями. И хотя я установил неутомимое усердие и незамутнённую осознанность, моё тело было взволновано и неспокойно из-за болезненных усилий. Но болезненное чувство, что возникло таким образом, не наводняло мой ум и не оставалось в нём.

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Lion Miller (03.05.2011), Дордже (03.05.2011), Юй Кан (02.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Витаккасантхана сутта: Устранение отвлекающих мыслей
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, что означает пятый метод - "со стиснутыми зубами и поджатым к нёбу языком, 
> ему следует сбить, заставить уйти, сокрушить свой ум своим умом", не слышал про такое.


Иногда нужно перетерпеть какие-либо неблагие состояния сознания. Может быть так, что ни один метод не помог. Тогда нужно просто терпеть. Или возьмём состояние болезни, когда человеку плохо. Тоже нужно просто терпеть. До выздоровления лучше стать не может.

Плюс от терпения зависит и отношение с окружающими. Практически всегда лучше промолчать, нежели поругаться.
Монахи, есть влечения, которые следует устранять с помощью постижения. Есть влечения, которые следует устранять с помощью обуздания. Есть влечения, которые следует устранять с помощью использования. Есть влечения, которые следует устранять *с помощью выдержки*. Есть влечения, которые следует устранять с помощью избегания. Есть влечения, которые следует устранять с помощью изгнания. Есть влечения, которые следует устранять с помощью развития…..

И какие же влечения, монахи, следует устранять с помощью выдержки? При этом монах, основательно рефлексируя, терпеливо переносит холод и жару, голод и жажду. Он обладает выдержкой по отношению к контакту с оводами, комарами, ветром, солнцем, пресмыкающимися, по отношению к неприветливой, неприязненной речи, к возникшим мучительным, острым, резким, жгучим, тягостным, неприятным, губительным телесным чувствам.
Монахи, те влечения, досады и перевозбуждения, которые могут возникнуть у не проявляющего выдержку, не возникают у проявляющего выдержку. Монахи, вот что называется влечениями, которые следует устранять с помощью выдержки.

Саббасава сутта

----------

Lion Miller (03.05.2011), Sergio (02.05.2011), Алексей Е (02.05.2011), Сергей Ч (02.05.2011), Федор Ф (04.05.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

> этот имидж они с облегчением сбрасывают, позволяя себе расслабиться, т.е. не сдерживать своих гневных порывов.


Все верно, первые час-полтора самые "опасные". Правда жена уже привыкла и не трогает в это время, дает время переключиться с работы на дом.

----------

Юй Кан (02.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Хуже всего, когда и муж и жена работают, да ещё оба на руководящих должностях, а дома начинается "расслабление" у обоих...
Тогда и после работы -- сансара дыбом! %)

----------


## Dondhup

Для того чтобы была возможность практиковать шенне на таком уровне нужно принять Прибежище и практиковать нравственность - отказ от 10 не благих действий.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для того чтобы была возможность практиковать шенне на таком уровне нужно принять Прибежище и практиковать нравственность - отказ от 10 не благих действий.


Наверное, сначала-то нужно ещё достигнуть такого уровня, чтоб и муж и жена были начальниками? : ))

----------


## Dondhup

Я браузер не обновил и посты после
"Полагаю, главное в данном вопросе - внимательность, т.к. быстротечность ситуации порой не позволяет провести анализ.
Например, вот вы идете по улице и вдруг, вас окатывает из лужи проезжающая мимо машина(случай из жизни ). Если перед этим вы были внимательны к своему состоянию, то для вас это не будет сюрпризом и вы спокойно заметите момент возникновения волны раздражения, или что там возникнет, и просто отметите ее и пусть она идет куда идет. В противном случае, впадете в крайнюю форму двойственности и ощутите себя субъектом, а затем субъектом облитым объектом, а затем субъектом, раздраженным на объект(водителя машины) и т.д. Если это все-таки произошло, то нужно опять-таки, проявив внимательность к своему состоянию, осознать себя, как раздраженного субъекта, и вот тогда место анализу.

Отсюда и вывод: не хочешь раздражаться и т.п. - будь внимателен, а уж как развить внимательность - способов много. "
не видел. мой посты был ответом на вышеприведенный.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я браузер не обновил...


Заодно -- просьба: отвечайте, пожалуйста, на посты, используя кнопу "Ответить с цитированием"?
А то иногда сложно угадать, на чей пост ответ, да и читать неудобно, когда всё слеплено в один текстовый масив, как в предыдущем...

----------


## Inbongo

> Меня вообще нет как независимой самосущности..
>  ...Вы хотите меня проэкзаменовать или чему то научить? Смысла особого в этом нет.


Дондуп, если вас вообще нет, то кто медитирует? ..нет не научить, не проэкзаменовать, это форум, а это вопрос, зачем вы наделяете его качеством?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Дондуп, если вас вообще нет, то кто медитирует? ..нет не научить, не проэкзаменовать, это форум, а это вопрос, зачем вы наделяете его качеством?


Выше был ответ на Ваши слова "Интересна ваша интерпретация, вы же можете излагать собственное мнение, или его нет? "
Как Вы определите моя это "интерпретация" или "не моя". Вы В СПб бываете? Заходите на практику в наш центр.
У меня что ни есть ортодоксальная интерпретация. Формальная практика на основании канонических гелугпинских и не только, текстов, начиная с практики Прибежища и порождения Бодхичитты. И далее 
http://www.yelo.ru/rasp.html

----------


## Inbongo

> Как Вы определите моя это "интерпретация" или "не моя".


А Вы разве не скажите ваша или не ваша? Есть причины скрывать? В СПб бываю, к вам не заходил.

----------


## Винд

> В последнее время стал очень выспыльчив ...


То есть, вероятно, в некотором предверии "последнего времени" был ряд событий, который сделал Вас вспыльчивее ... так "может что-то в консерватории исправить" - как говорил Жванецкий.
Иными словами, и в согласии с группой, не надо грузить печень, лучше искоренять причины. Но может быть нечто, приносящее Вам по-жизни удовольствие и радость, несет в Вашу жизнь негатив, тогда и воспринимайте его как оплату, зачем же ее минимизировать - недо-платив недо-получишь.

Кстати, а почему так мало сказано про физическую активность!? Подвижные упражнения выбрасывают в кровь эндорфины, а те снижают раздражение. А если практиковать единобораства то пропадет гнев. Это ж приятно отколотить грушу или товарища, а потом прийти домой чуть живым и ооочень добрым. А с практической точки зрения, если Вы, к примеру, не фанат рукопашных дел, то найдите непременно именно тот спорт, который Вас втыкает и практикуйте. По-моему будет лучше шафрана, и привыкание к такому делу не вредно.

----------


## Akaguma

> Кстати, а почему так мало сказано про физическую активность!?


Ну да, физическая активность сведена практически к нулю: на работу/с работы на машине, целый день сижу в офисе и т.д.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ещё одна мысль по поводу раздражительности, гнва и т.п.
> Зачастую люди, пребывая на службе, худо-бедно стараются соответствовать имиджу добропорядочного подчинённого или начальника (в зависимости от того, с кем общаются).
> Когда же они покидают рабочее место и прекращают "исполнять свои служебные обязанности", этот имидж они с облегчением сбрасывают, позволяя себе расслабиться, т.е. не сдерживать своих гневных порывов.
> По одной простой причине: случайные встречные и особенно -- близкие (в отличие от подчинённых и начальства, способных "накатать жалобу") -- всё, как кажется, простят. (Куда, мол, они денутся?)
> Таким образом, раздражение, сдерживаемое и накопленное вне дома, по полной выплёскивается именно на близких.
> Оттого, по мне, имеет смысл говорить только о постоянной практике самоконтроля, потому как все остальные варианты проблему не решают.


У меня муж-небуддист таким приходит с работы :Mad:  Так что я на собственной шкуре буддистки знаю, как это замечательно :Kiss:  Хотите на себя взгляд со стороны? :Big Grin: 

Все зависит, что у него там днем было. Если какой-то раздрай или несостыковка с клиентами, то он приходит "с жабой внутри" - есть такое итальянское выражение "sputa il rospo" - "выплюнь жабу" - "выплесни накопившуюся каку". 

Сначала он за мной ходит и все, что я делаю, критикует и долго капризничает, ворчит, занудничает, старается накалиться и найти благопристойный повод для того, чтобы сделать из меня "девочку для битья". То, - холодное, это, - горячее, громко говорю, мешаю телек смотреть, наоборот, молчу, ребенка плохо воспитываю, и прочее. Крови хочет напиться. Но поскольку я - буддистка со стажем и его люблю, да еще лет 20 живу рядом, - знаю к нему подход.

Сначала я покорненько делаю то, что просит, - создаю вид ужасного служения, - тапочки приношу и уношу, грею и стараюсь не предоставить ему такой возможности сорваться. Короче, лебезю, пая такая. Хитрая, расчетливая, как нож хирурга. Пока он не дойдет до белого каления, но повода сорваться вроде бы нет. Никакие провокации я не хаваю. Да, я плохая, да, плохо делаю то и это, и прочее. :EEK!: 

Он не любит меня нагружать своими "рабочими" проблемами, Орел наш Гордый, да и вообще хочет от них забыться, а надо наоборот, чтобы он мне все рассказал. Но он держит свою "жабу" порой, пока она не лопнет со свистом и не забрызгает вонючими кишками всех окружающих. И когда я вижу, что "жаба" большая и жирная, и его отравляет, провоцирую ее выплеск. Так что таким образом разрядка происходит быстрее. Что-то это мне напоминает :Wink:  Но обычно лучше всего действует ирония, мягкий юмор и игра - надо просто переключить внимание. Все, как с трех-летним ребенком. Накормить, обогреть(летом - охладить), пожалеть, приласкать. Переждать, выслушать и обсудить.

Это ЖИЗНЬ. Это такой процесс обоюдного воспитания. Но это совершенно нормально, подставить себя, чтобы на тебе разрядились, с правильной мотивацией и не давая зайти в грубую речь и насильственные действия. Но когда-то он сильно меня ранил, и все происходило безобразно. 
Он мой самый ценный домашний "тренажер" в буддийской практике - всегда новый, всегда непредсказуемый. На нем я оттачиваю все парамиты и расту :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Причем, он всегда под рукой.

Я его люблю и понимаю. И в его лице всех страдающих существ стараюсь понять. Я-то с клиентами не вижу проблем - как в добуддийские времена, а у него такого средства нет, вот и страдает по полной.  Всегда внутренне на его стороне - его хорошее самочувствее важнее моего. Но вот пределы некоторые нарушать не позволяю -= даю суровый отпор - бранные слова и насилие, - стоит им только начаться - покатится все под уклон. И остановить все это станет практически невозможным. 

Он это ценит и после бурных разрядок пару раз в год ведет обычно себя очень хорошо. Мистер Хайд возвращается в доктора Джекила(или как там?).Я вообще много капризов выслушиваю от стариков, детей и даже случайных прохожих :Cool:  Любой человек просто порой не выдерживает свои страдания....надо отнестись к этому с пониманием, но не дать поступить безнравственно.

*Акагума, так что совет еще такой - женитесь на добросовестной умной буддистке со стажем, которая практикует Четыре Безмерные.* Она будет на Вас практиковать, так что хоть какую-то пользу своей раздражительностью хотя бы одному близкому человеку Вы принесете :Stick Out Tongue:  Постепенно и Вы у нее переймете на прямой демонстрации основы буддизма.

А вообще, если есть стойкая решимость изменить свое поведение и поведение всех окружающих в сторону любви, доброты и искренности, - пора Вам становиться буддистом :Smilie:  Это самое лучшее средство от раздражительности - буддийская практика. SURE

----------

Ann Ginger (04.05.2011), Antonina (06.05.2011), Аминадав (04.05.2011), Винд (03.05.2011)

----------


## Винд

> Ну да, физическая активность сведена практически к нулю: на работу/с работы на машине, целый день сижу в офисе и т.д.


... а если еще при этом хронически не досыпать, до захочется порвать кого-нибудь, и оправданным поводом будет что угодно  :Smilie:  
Но хорошо бы когда из себя выводят находить возможность для физ. нагрузки (ну хоть в парке побегать), а после этого вернуться к вопросу. Я например отъезжал от офиса на пол-часика чтобы просто походить ногами.
Да, и ессно спать побольше, если такие трудности. У меня лично получилось уменьшить проблему только поменяв образ жизни и расписание работы. До этого разные виды допингов все-равно не помогнали.

----------

Пема Дролкар (03.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> У меня муж-небуддист таким приходит с работы Так что я на собственной шкуре буддистки знаю, как это замечательно Хотите на себя взгляд со стороны?


Пема, сам я не о себе и своей жене говорил. : ))
У нас такого, как расписал, никогда не бывало и не будет. На полном серьёзе.
Но то, что Вы меня или кого ещё уже аж со своим мужем отождествили, это сильная... грёза! %)
Не фантазируйте, а? Хотя бы на мой счёт... : )




> Сначала я покорненько делаю то, что просит, - создаю вид ужасного служения, - тапочки приношу и уношу, грею и стараюсь не предоставить ему такой возможности сорваться. Он привык меня не нагружать своими проблемами, а надо наоборот, чтобы он мне все рассказал. Но он держит свою "жабу" порой, пока она не лопнет со свистом и не забрызгает вонючими кишками всех окружающих. И вот тут я своему милому даю побеситься, после чего профожу с ним некоторую беседу. Причем чувствительную и логически высроенную безупречно.


Ежли разделить этот очередной самопиар от Пемы на десять -- будет, мобет гыть, похоже на правду, сообенно -- в части безупречной логики. : )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Юй Кан, сдуйтесь. Ни сном ни духом о Вас и Вашей жене и не помышляла :Smilie:  

Я знаю много жен, к которым возвращаются с работы усталые и раздраженные мужья. У меня половина разведенных подруг с очень непростой судьбой. Некоторых избивали. Много и насчастных мужчин, к которым их жены не смогли найти подход. Статистика разводов и детей с однобокой семьей все растет :Frown:  Это то, к чему рано или поздно ведет раздражительность и нежелание работать над собственными недостатками. Конечно, хорошо бы поменять условия жизни и работы, но у многих этого не получается.

Что касается Вашего обвинения меня во вранье, это еще надо доказать. Если вы этого не докажете, Вы сами прямо лжете обо мне он-лайн.

О Вашем чувстве юмора и о страстной ко мне привязанности я уж вообще не говорю. И сейчас пойду жаловаться модератору о переходе на мою личность! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну да, физическая активность сведена практически к нулю: на работу/с работы на машине, целый день сижу в офисе и т.д.


Скачайте и слушайте в машине лекции по основам буддизма :Smilie:  Это я вам, как человек, который  много времени проводит в траффике, советую :Smilie:  Снижает раздражительность при возвращении домой в окружении "чайников". Приезжаете домой свеженький, как огурец!

А вообще уход от раздраженности - это переключение внимания на позитифф. Пересчитайте то, что у Вас есть. а не то, чего нет. Машина есть, работа есть, дом есть, мирная обстановка без войны есть, относительное здоровье есть, поговорить с кем - есть, вода холодная и горячая есть, домашняя утварь и бытовая техника есть, покушать есть - чего раздражаться-то? :Smilie:  Во, какой Вы богатый! А, например, если б все это у Вас отнять? :Smilie: 

У половины мира всего этого нет. Но они не раздражаются.

----------

Винд (04.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, сдуйтесь. Ни сном ни духом о Вас и Вашей жене и не помышляла


Да кто ж Вам поверит, если отвечали именно на мой пост, а не на чей ещё (к примеру -- того же топикстартера)? : ))
И если не докажете, что в виду меня и мою жену не имели, -- будете вруньей. : )




> Что касается Вашего обвинения меня во вранье, это еще надо доказать. Если вы этого не докажете, Вы сами прямо лжете обо мне он-лайн.


Ну, самонезабвенные женские фантазии онлайн -- эт никак не враньё, а просто желание лишний раз покрасоваццо, присущее некоторым разговорчивым дамам. Тут и доказывать ничо не нада.




> И сейчас пойду жаловаться модератору о переходе на мою личность!


Да. Но писать модератору лучше самым крупным кеглем с болдом и раскраской разными цветами, а то будет не так эффектно. : )




> Скачайте и слушайте в машине лекции по основам буддизма Это я вам, как человек, который  много времени проводит в траффике, советую Снижает раздражительность при возвращении домой в окружении "чайников". Приезжаете домой свеженький, как огурец!


А почему своему мужу это верное средство не присоветуете, чувствительно и логически безупречно? %)




> А вообще уход от раздраженности - это переключение внимания на позитифф. Пересчитайте то, что у Вас есть. а не то, чего нет. Машина есть, работа есть, дом есть, мирная обстановка без войны есть, относительное здоровье есть, поговорить с кем - есть, вода холодная и горячая есть, домашняя утварь и бытовая техника есть, покушать есть - чего раздражаться-то? Во, какой Вы богатый! А, например, если б все это у Вас отнять?


Точно! Отнять это фсё, поделить между второй половиной мира и... женить на настоящей буддистке со стажем, вроде Пемы. : ))




> У половины мира всего этого нет. Но они не раздражаются.


Если не докажете, что неимущая половина мира не раздражается -- будете дважды вруньей ака фантазёркой... : )

----------


## Винд

> "У половины мира всего этого нет. Но они не раздражаются."
> Если не докажете, что неимущая половина мира не раздражается -- будете дважды вруньей ака фантазёркой... : )


О! Тут у меня случайно нашелся рояль в кустах в доказательство тезиса. Делал как-то одно исследование, и вот из материалов  :Smilie: 

Всемирный институт экономических исследований ООН, подсчитал распределение мирового богатства на планете: беднейшая 50% человечества владеет всего лишь 1% мирового богатства. А на 80% людей приходится всего 10% активов Земли. Лишь 39 стран в отчете причислены к группе с зажиточностью граждан чуть выше среднего – туда попали такие государства, как Россия... Россияне, я Вас поздравляю – не все еще у нас плохо! Хотя по показателям социального здоровья мы выпадаем в список ниже 100 места 

Как видно из макроэкономики, «всего этого нет» даже больше чем у половины мира. Было бы странно предположить, что в адеквате и гармонии находится лишь каждый 4й имущий из проживающих на земле, потому что ¾ живут за тем уровнем, который мы определяем как «бедность». Так вот, согласно статистики социолога Рута Виндхофена, многие члены «нуждающейся» половины мира опережают экономически благополучную половину по шкале социальной удовлетворенности. 
Р.Виндхофен с расчетами подтверждает, что если речь идет о плохо обеспеченных людях или бедных странах, то «… деньги действительно определяют счастье, до тех пор, пока способствуют удовлетворению всеобщих базовых потребностей – в еде, жилье и одежде. Но, с определенного момента, значимость денег снижается или вовсе исчезает, по мере того, как достаток вырастает за пределы нижней части шкалы дохода. То есть, если человек уже не бедствует, то любое увеличение денег не делает его счастливым, а иногда даже увеличение дохода приводит к возникновению негативных самоощущений»  - иными словами раздражжения!!!

Освальд так же установил, что удовлетворенность доходом никак не связана с фактическим его уровнем. Но эта удовлетворенность оказалась выше у тех, кто учитывая свой возраст, образование, характер работы и т.д., рассчитывал на меньшее, а получил больше.

И еще (просто для статистики): Роперт Лейн – «Среднестатистический японец в 5 раз богаче поляка, а процент счастливых людей в этих странах одинаковый»

Доказал?  :Cool:

----------


## Юй Кан

> О! Тут у меня случайно нашелся рояль в кустах в доказательство тезиса.
> [...]
> Доказал?


Нет, конечно. : )
Не стал вдаваться в то, что сами по себе деньги не делают людей счастливее, даже если создают для кого-то (как правило -- у посторонних) иллюзию счастья. Ведь чем больше денег, тем больше проблем с тем, куда их вложить, как приумножить и, упаси, не потерять.
Потому неглупые люди и говорят: "Деньги -- главное из второстепенных" или "Не жили богато, неча и начинать" : )...

Но разговор-то не о деньгах, а о раздражительности, *истоком которой являются три яда*.
Потому увязывать отсутствие раздражительности с низким уровнем соц. дохода или мат. благополучия, как лихо возгласила сами знаете кто : ), -- однозначно небуддийский подход.

----------


## Bagira

Пользу практики и результат  оцениваю по существовании в семье и по тому , на сколько удаётся нейтролизовать конфликт ,так как  приходится лавировать между тремя поколениями и разными мировозрениями. Дочь любит истерить при решении проблемы и сваливать всё на других, приходится пресекать и не давать её эмоциям разрастаться как опара и искать пути решения в более спокойной обстановке ,сын тоже может быть резким ,но с ним проще, достаточно сказать ,что бы не дерзил матери, ну а с  пожилым поколенем приходится проявлять терпение и вежливость, учитывать возраст и развивать почитание .Поэтому безконфликтное существование в кофликтных ситуациях для меня мерило продвижения в практике ,отслеживание своих эмоций и отработка навыка во время и правильно применять тот или иной метод воздействия при совместном сущетвовании. Если требует ситуации ,то не ввязываюсь и даю возможность событиям развиваться своим ходом, но если появляется необходимость то подхватываю ситуацию  и вношу посильные корректировки.Когда возникает раздражение понимаю то  что раздражаюсь и понимаю на что раздражаюсь ,а так же понимаю, что существую во взаимозависимости с кармой и кармой других существ и  что я делаю выбор как отреагировать  и сама отвечаю за свой выбор. Потом привязанность к ситуации проходит вместе с раздражением и а потом и  ситуация меняется так как всё невечно, а омрачение приносит страдание которое обязательно продлится в следующей жизни и пожнём ,то что сами и посеяли .

----------

Пема Дролкар (04.05.2011)

----------


## Винд

> Но разговор-то не о деньгах, а о раздражительности, истоком которой являются три яда


Тут имеется в виду более тонкая вещь – деньги не как банкноты, а как социальная обеспеченность - ОДИН ИЗ факторов гармоничного существования мирянина или, если хотите иными словами, как благоприятные условия для практики.




> Потому увязывать отсутствие раздражительности с низким уровнем соц. дохода или мат. благополучия, однозначно небуддийский подход.


Предположим, это так …, хотя:
Увязывать, конечно, как бы нельзя, а вот эффективно использовать некоторые аспекты материального благополучия для достижения «Основной Задачи» – кто же против? Разве Будда возражал бы?

Далее, может ли буддийский подход отвергать выводы лабораторных исследований? 
Если да, то мы договоримся до того что буддистам следует отказаться от лампочек, автомобилей, прививок (вмешательство в карму!) и прогресса вообще. Good luck, ведь Будда про лампочки ни чего не говорил …
Если нет, то буддистам как-то можно принимать во внимания выводы ученых.

А относительно проблемы раздражительности, агрессии и неудовлетворенности, ученый 
« ... Эстерлин в ходе многолетних наблюдений над социальными группами, отмечает что доход, быстро становясь привычным, провоцирует человека на дополнительные материальные стремления. Количество благ, которыми люди желают обладать, разрастается по мере увеличения дохода, и это желание практически не насыщается, втягивая человека во все новые тяжкие, обязательства и проблемы. Удовлетворенным (… читай умиротворенным …) делает человека, в конце концов, не определенная сумма, а только уверенность в том, что он имеет больше других. Естественно, «другие» объекты для сравнения выбираются самим индивидом так, что человек с разбалансированными потребностями всегда будет сравнивать себя с более успешными, оставаясь навечно неудовлетворенным ... »

То есть вообще-то социолог подтверждает 4 Благородные Истины. А мы вольны использовать это подтверждение по разному:
A. Желать меньше.  И прогрессивно отказываться от желаний, не складывая в то же время  ответственности за семью и ее будущее … тот еще путь  :Smilie: 
Б. Желать оптимального соц набора (срединный путь), но сравнивать себя с теми у кого меньше … для практик сострадания и спокойствия ума.

PS
Кстати, а почему только ТРИ яда???

----------


## Akaguma

> А вообще, если есть стойкая решимость изменить свое поведение и поведение всех окружающих в сторону любви, доброты и искренности, - пора Вам становиться буддистом


С чего все взяли то, что я не буддист?  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

> То есть вообще-то социолог подтверждает 4 Благородные Истины. А мы вольны использовать это подтверждение по разному:
> A. Желать меньше.  И прогрессивно отказываться от желаний, не складывая в то же время  ответственности за семью и ее будущее … тот еще путь 
> Б. Желать оптимального соц набора (срединный путь), но сравнивать себя с теми у кого меньше … для практик сострадания и спокойствия ума. PS
> Кстати, а почему только ТРИ яда???


здесь с т. зр. буддизма принято говорить об удовлетворении тем что имеешь.... или насыщаться тем ЧТО есть.... человек который ПОСТОЯННО смотрит на ВСЕ голодными глазами - глубоко несчастен... и даже имея многое будет несчастен - и его несчастье - есть постоянное состояние....

P.S три яда имеют один корень - НЕВЕДЕНИЕ... (не знание, слабоумие...) и единственное лекарство - образование, обучение... 

а по поводу значимости - см пирамиду Маслоу.. базовые потребности в еде, жилище, безопасности и далее... :Kiss:

----------


## Винд

> здесь с т. зр. буддизма принято говорить об удовлетворении тем что имеешь.... или насыщаться тем ЧТО есть.... 
> а по поводу значимости - см пирамиду Маслоу.. базовые потребности в еде, жилище, безопасности и далее...


Из лукавых побуждений, позволю себе поинтересоваться  :Smilie:  уж извините:
А на каком именно уровне пирамиды Маслоу следует насытиться тем, что есть?
Хи-хи ...

----------


## Майя П

> Из лукавых побуждений, позволю себе поинтересоваться  уж извините:
> А на каком именно уровне пирамиды Маслоу следует насытиться тем, что есть?
> Хи-хи ...


ну дык, смотрите пирамиду.. и медитируйте  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bagira

> Из лукавых побуждений, позволю себе поинтересоваться  уж извините:
> А на каком именно уровне пирамиды Маслоу следует насытиться тем, что есть?
> Хи-хи ...


Скорее всего на уровне безопасности когда, не нужны телохранители и нет потребности защищать собственное '' эго''.... :Cry:

----------


## Майя П

> Скорее всего на уровне безопасности когда, не нужны телохранители и нет потребности защищать собственное '' эго''....


в рабочем районе, после 12 ночи, в пятницу вечером после зарплаты...  :Mad: , "крутой" буддист идущий проверять свои сиддхи..обретенные в результате практики..... :EEK!: ... возможно тогда не нужны телохранители и нет потребности защищать "эги"

----------


## Юй Кан

> Предположим, это так …, хотя:
> Увязывать, конечно, как бы нельзя


Что ещё за "как бы"? : ))
Или -- льзя, или -- нельзя, даже если очень хочется для научной работы. : )
А о прочем в тезисе Пемы речи не было.




> Кстати, а почему только ТРИ яда???


"_Вопрос_. Выше было объяснено, что Истинная Сущность буддо-природы служит корнем всех заслуг, добродетелей и основою просветления. Что же служит корнем ума омрачённого?

_Ответ_. *Омрачённый ум наделён 84000 влечений, отвращений, пристрастий и многочисленных пороков, поскольку существуют три яда, служащие им корнем и стволом.* Эти три яда — алчность, злоба и глупость или неведение. Они и содержат в себе всё неблагое, подобно большому дереву, имеющему всего один корень, из которого рождаются неисчислимые ветви и листья. Однако каждый из этих трёх ядов, будучи сам по себе корнем, порождает — чем дальше, тем больше — столь несметное число неблагих деяний, что и сравнить это не с чем."

Суждения наставника Дхармы об устранении форм

----------


## Bagira

> в рабочем районе, после 12 ночи, в пятницу вечером после зарплаты... , "крутой" буддист идущий проверять свои сиддхи..обретенные в результате практики........ возможно тогда не нужны телохранители и нет потребности защищать "эги"


Крутой буддист по кладбищам гуляЕт и у него нет зарплаты, ТОЛЬКО вложения В ТРИ ДРАГОЦЕННОСТИ

----------


## Майя П

> Крутой буддист по кладбищам гуляЕт и у него нет зарплаты, ТОЛЬКО вложения В ТРИ ДРАГОЦЕННОСТИ


а, теперь знаю КТО на кладбищах живет....крутые буддисты там по ночам шляются... а то... закуска и выпить особенно после род. дня + цветочки ... и никаких проблем... сплошные условия для практики

Главное - никакой раздражительности... или есть раздражительность на других буддистов, которые тоже на кладбище пришли.... :Confused:

----------


## Bagira

> а, теперь знаю КТО на кладбищах живет....крутые буддисты там по ночам шляются... а то... закуска и выпить особенно после род. дня + цветочки ... и никаких проблем... сплошные условия для практики
> 
> Главное - никакой раздражительности... или есть раздражительность на других буддистов, которые тоже на кладбище пришли....


Раздражение само по себе очень полезно, если подлежит изучению и осмыслению, раздражение на то что не устраивает во внешнем-  глупо ,так как всё что в сансаре порождение нашего ума, но и на смих себя злиться тоже глупо, так как условия существования процесс кармический и раздражение  приведёт к ухудшению кармы и усугублению ситуации. Единственный выход найти - вход во врата Дхармы и топать прилагая усилия к развитию добродетели, а уж по кладбищам или по глухим переулкам и с какими попутчиками это уж как сложится .....

----------

Сергей Ч (04.05.2011)

----------


## Винд

> Эти три яда — алчность, злоба и глупость или неведение. Они и содержат в себе всё неблагое, подобно большому дереву, имеющему всего один корень, из которого рождаются неисчислимые ветви и листья. Однако каждый из этих трёх ядов, будучи сам по себе корнем, порождает — чем дальше, тем больше — столь несметное число неблагих деяний, что и сравнить это не с чем."


ОК. Так вы про корни  :Smilie:  
Я имел в виду еще +2 яда :



> упор на сферу собственных переживаний (*Гордость*)
> а также оценивание нашего собственного состояния при помощи сравнения с другими (*Зависть*)

----------


## Юй Кан

> ОК. Так вы про корни


Конечно! Потому что именно к этим трём сводятся ВСЕ омрачения и заблуждения.

КЛЕША (букв. «мука, страдание; загрязнение, порок» — от клиш = «огорчать, беспокоить, причинять страдания») — источники страданий или омрачения; в буддизме существуют различные перечни клеш, сводимых, в конечном счёте, к трём основным: алчность или влечение (тришна), злоба или отвращение (двеша) и неведение (авидья).




> Я имел в виду еще +2 яда :


А почему ещё -- только два, если "Омрачённый ум наделён *84000* влечений, отвращений, пристрастий и многочисленных пороков, поскольку существуют три яда, служащие им корнем и стволом"? %)

Число *84000* (не только в этом тексте) соответствует бессчётному/неисчислимому множеству, о чём и сказано далее: "_неисчислимые_ ветви и листья".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> С чего все взяли то, что я не буддист?


А с Вашегу вопросу :Big Grin:  


> Посоветуйте ФАРМАКОЛОГИЮ, ПСИХОЛОГИЮ


Может, Вам сразу яхту дать на Канары съездить, пару домов в Париже и Ламбургини с полным багажником евров?

Ах, божеж мой! :Mad: 

Буддисту объясняют с самого началу как с клешами бороться. И такие вопросы "Чей-то я стал нервный и несдержаный, Че делать?" у него имеют конкретные ответы с самого началу :Mad:  Что делать, что делать....*ПРАКТИКОВАТЬ*. :EEK!:

----------


## Иван Сергеев

Не надо сдерживать себя так уж сильно. Иногда отпускайте контроль. Лучше поругаться а потом помириться, чем надуться и сдержаться, копить, копить, копить.

----------


## Akaguma

> И такие вопросы "Чей-то я стал нервный и несдержаный, Че делать?" у него имеют конкретные ответы с самого началу Что делать, что делать....*ПРАКТИКОВАТЬ*.


Дык практикую, просто мне надо быстро и сейчас  :Smilie:  Не ради себя - ради близких. Я человек научного склада ума, я верю в физиологию, и в фармакологию. Не даром же тибетская медицина существует, хотя я отношусь к ней весьма скептически.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Smilie:  Плохо практикуете, раз не развиваете ПОНИМАНИЕ того, ОТЧЕГО Вы раздражаетесь, и к чему приведет раздражительность. Хромает также базовая нравственность и концентрация. Мотивация не развита. Вы это собираетесь лечить микстурками?

Ваша основная ошибка в том, что Вы надеетесь на ЧУДО :Smilie:  Ну не будет Вам халявы.

Ваша кармическая ситуация, которая Вас раздражает, возникла от недостаточной практики в прошлом, впрочем, как и такая реакция, как раздражение - ментальная привычка прошлого. И если Вы будете раздражаться, все это будет бесконечно повторяться в Вашей жизни. И всегда будет "надо по-быстренькому только на сейчас" :Smilie:  Быстренько не получится, хоть что пейте. "Оно" - то. что Вас отравляет - никуда не уйдет. 

ЧУЖОЙ будет сидеть в Вас, жрать Вас и расти, вытесняя Все хорошее, пока Ваши близкие не начнут уже жить с полностью ЧУЖИМ(если захотят).

Могу только сказать, что Вы плохо любите своих близких, и ради них Вам стоит этому научиться. Никаких послаблений Вам не будет - придется работать над своим восприятием. КРОПОТЛИВО. 

У раздрачежния есть ПРИЧИНА. Уберете причину, такой реакции не будет. Причина, - в большей степени, Ваше восприятие.

Придется прибегнуть к анализу. Вы должны взойти к первопричине. Откуда началось раздражение, почему оно возникло, почему оно сохраняется в Вас. И перестроить ситуацию(если возможно). Ну, а уж в любом случае - ОТНОШЕНИЕ К НЕЙ. Вам уже тут куча советов дадена - пробуйте все подряд.

Тибетская медицина - порой отличная вещь, но она работает при наличии усилий в Дхарме.

И пока Вы будете искать какие-то внешние причины, Вы можете только заглушить, подавить и прочее, но НЕ изменить в корне ситуацию. Вся проблема В ВАС. Вы воспринимаете какой-то фактор(ы), как раздражающий, а надо рассмотреть его с другой точки зрения.

Может быть, конечно, как в том анекдоте, просто и КАЛЬЦИЯ НЕ ХВАТАЕТ :Smilie:  Но медикаментами Вы себе можете только немного подмочь, но проблему не искорените. А уж лучшей психологии, чем Дхарма - нигде не найдете.

----------


## Akaguma

ОК. Я Вас понял.

ЗЫ Надо полагать, Ваш муж тоже Вас плохо любит. :Confused:  Однако...

----------


## Майя П

> ОК. Я Вас понял.
> 
> ЗЫ Надо полагать, Ваш муж тоже Вас плохо любит. Однако...


сейчас вас обвинят во всех смертных грехах... )))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ОК. Я Вас понял.
> 
> ЗЫ Надо полагать, Ваш муж тоже Вас плохо любит. Однако...


Он СТАРАЕТСЯ. Он меня очень любит, как может :Smilie:  Обычно сорадуется, когда мне хорошо, заботится исключительно, готов отдать мне последнее, и прочее. Он даже в Индию меня сам отпускает на паломничество и покупает туда билет, понимает, как важно, и сидит с ребенком :Smilie: И живем мы уже 20 лет, не любил бы, - сбежал бы давно, думаю. 

 Но он НЕ БУДДИСТ. И в этой жизни им не станет. Поэтому рычагов у него - таких, как у Вас и у меня, например, нет. Он не понимает, что основа его раздражительности - не внешнее, а ОН САМ :Smilie:  Поэтому, как много людей не буддистов, пытается изменить в-основном, ВНЕШНЕЕ. И по понятным причинам терпит фиаско. 

Но Вы-то, вроде бы, буддист? :Smilie: 

Майя, У Вас что-то ко мне личное? :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

извините, что вторгаюсь в беседу.... но как то вы считаете что буддисты лучше? то есть есть такой уничижительный компонент... дескать, ну что с них возьмешь... они же не принадлежат к нашей замечательной группе... а как же 4 БИ?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я нисколько не считаю, что буддисты лучше. Мой муж небуддист по многим качествам меня превосходит, он добрее и сострадательнее порой и меня, и многих буддистов, не может смотреть спокойно на страдания других, и всем старается помочь. Но он не опирается на Дхарму осознанно, не может осознать причину его страданий, их настоящие причины. Я немного помогаю ему разобраться с ситуациях с точки зрения Дхармы. Но он не принимает ни 4 БИ, ни БВП.

Он просто не накопил достаточно заслуг и причин, чтобы придти к Учению. Я стараюсь помогать ему держаться в рамках благого, накопить заслуги, но больше ничего сделать не могу. Уже 15 лет я рядом с ним занимаюсь буддийскими практиками, но он не выражает желания во все это вникнуть, хотя видел много лам, книг, и прочее. Но именно он помогает создавать мне условия для моей практики. И относится к моей практике с уважением и пониманием. А я уважаю его увлечение футболом и горнями лыжами :Smilie: 

Разница между буддистами и небуддистами только в том, что МЫ ОТВЕТСТВЕННЫ за живых существ, которые не встретились с Дхармой, и обязаны усердно практиковать, применять Учение в жизни, чтобы со временем накопить мудрость и знания, для эффективной им помощи.

Могу только сказать, что я начала свою буддийскую практику с искреннего служения моему мужу и моим близким, преодолев свое недовольство ими, их поступками и реакцией. Преобразование я начала С СЕБЯ. Я начала просто следить за моими мыслями и действиями, и когда им была недовольна - старалась всегда думать, что меня беспокоит, почему я это так вижу, есть ли на самом деле  причина для недовольства. И что он ВАЖНЕЕ МЕНЯ. И это придавало мне силы сдерживать собственные негативные бесконтрольные эмоции и анализировать их. 

Майя. Я практик МАХАЯНЫ. Вы считаете, я могу себе позволить относиться с пренебрежением хоть к какому-то ЖС?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2011)

----------


## Иван Сергеев

Если он живёт с вами и слышит от вас Дхарму - значит всё он уже накопил.
Это вы в него не верите. Каждый достоин свободы и мы не вправе тянуть к ней против воли.
А то раз такое уже было  :Wink:  Помните когда?

----------

Майя П (05.05.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Иван, Вы хотите сказать, что каждый достоин свободы СТРАДАТЬ? :EEK!:  Что это самый клевый вариант для ЖС?

Миссионерство в буддизме не приветствуется. Муж мой имел тысячи случаев приобщиться к драгоценным Учителям, источникам и прочее. Когда-то я его показывала ламам, прогноз неутешительный :Confused:  Когда человек не видит пользы и смысла в каком-то занятии, он им не будет заниматься.

Почитали бы и Вы что-нибудь про 4 Благородные Истины, а также про закон кармы. :Cool:  Если человек НЕ НАКОПИЛ ПРИЧИНЫ для встречи с Учением - заслуги, благую карму, или нет условий для того, чтобы это все взошло, он не захочет воспринять ни строки Учения, не будет испытывать ни потребности, ни доверия. Если он не понимает такой свойство, как страдательность у себя и других - он ни шагу не сделает по Пути. Он будет сторониться условий для этого.

Я не учитель. Мой муж слушает то, что хочет и может услышать. Этого недостаточно для конкретных осознанных действий. А Дхарме надо еще и открыться навстречу. ЗАХОТЕТЬ ее практиковать. Слушать просто о ней и ничего не делать по изменению собственного восприятия, - это не практика.

----------


## Майя П

> Я нисколько не считаю, что буддисты лучше. Мой муж небуддист по многим качествам меня превосходит, он добрее и сострадательнее порой и меня, и многих буддистов, не может смотреть спокойно на страдания других, и всем старается помочь. Но он не опирается на Дхарму осознанно, не может осознать причину его страданий, их настоящие причины. Я немного помогаю ему разобраться с ситуациях с точки зрения Дхармы. Но он не принимает ни 4 БИ, ни БВП.
> 
> Он просто не накопил достаточно заслуг и причин, чтобы придти к Учению. Я стараюсь помогать ему держаться в рамках благого, накопить заслуги, но больше ничего сделать не могу. Уже 15 лет я рядом с ним занимаюсь буддийскими практиками, но он не выражает желания во все это вникнуть, хотя видел много лам, книг, и прочее. Но именно он помогает создавать мне условия для моей практики. И относится к моей практике с уважением и пониманием. А я уважаю его увлечение футболом и горнями лыжами
> 
> Разница между буддистами и небуддистами только в том, что МЫ ОТВЕТСТВЕННЫ за живых существ, которые не встретились с Дхармой, и обязаны усердно практиковать, применять Учение в жизни, чтобы со временем накопить мудрость и знания, для эффективной им помощи.
> 
> Могу только сказать, что я начала свою буддийскую практику с искреннего служения моему мужу и моим близким, преодолев свое недовольство ими, их поступками и реакцией. Преобразование я начала С СЕБЯ. Я начала просто следить за моими мыслями и действиями, и когда им была недовольна - старалась всегда думать, что меня беспокоит, почему я это так вижу, есть ли на самом деле  причина для недовольства. И что он ВАЖНЕЕ МЕНЯ. И это придавало мне силы сдерживать собственные негативные бесконтрольные эмоции и анализировать их. 
> 
> Майя. Я практик МАХАЯНЫ. Вы считаете, я могу себе позволить относиться с пренебрежением хоть к какому-то ЖС?


более 10 "Я", мое.... 
если практикуете, так практикуйте тихо... об этом как то не принято громко говорить.... а обилие Я, МОЕ, МЕНЯ как то патогномично ....
вы хотите чтобы вами восхищались? социальная депривация....
(не перехожу на личности... только анализ поста..)

----------


## Akaguma

> Я практик МАХАЯНЫ. Вы считаете, я могу себе позволить относиться с пренебрежением хоть к какому-то ЖС?


Однако делаете неверные выводы о других (обо мне). Я, например, прекрасно осознаю, что моя раздражительность и нетерпимость целиком и полностью исходят изнутри меня, я никого вокруг не виню в этом. Из первого поста, имхо, это ясно четко. 
На счет практики. Представьте, Вы приходите к терапевту и просите выписать лекарство от гриппа/ангины/т.п., а он Вам в ответ: "Ишь Вы какая, таблеточку Вам!!! Хотите без труда вылечиться. Практикуйте Дхарму, милочка!!!"  :Smilie: 

Дык вот, раздражительность (читай, неврастения) есть болезнь, которая прекрасно лечится фармакологией, физкультурой и бог знает чем еще. И это нисколько не мешает практике Дхармы, даже наоборот. Вона, в Сангхе самого Будды был лекарь, который давал медицинские советы монахам и даже Будде. Вот оно как.

----------

Майя П (06.05.2011)

----------


## Zom

Ну всё-таки злобу таблеточками не полечишь. Точнее, можно ими загасить симптомы, впрочем, это можно сделать и не таблеточками, а всякими иными мирскими способами. Но суть таблеточки не поменяют. Буддийская практика отличается от практики медикаментозной и психологической помощи тем, что в первую очередь базируется на Правильных Взглядах, кои создают умственную камму - самый сильный вид каммы, согласно Будде. Именно это важно - создать каммически правильный вектор - а не побороть пару-тройку раз себя в неприятных ситуациях какими-то психологическими приёмами. 

Поэтому в буддизме уделяется первостепенное внимание корректировке взглядов. Когда они будут скорректированы - многие проблемы-симптомы потом сами отпадут, подобно тому как если срубить дерево под корень, то сразу почти все его плоды попадают на землю. Не будет нужды срывать каждый, не успевая отслеживать как тут же где-то вырастает другой -)

----------

AlekseyE (05.05.2011), Аминадав (05.05.2011), Пема Дролкар (05.05.2011), Сергей Ч (05.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (06.05.2011)

----------


## Akaguma

Расставлю все точки над i.
Мне прекрасно известны основные концепции буддизма: 4БИ, 8БП, карма, взаимозависимое возникновение и т.д. Если бы я хотел спросить по этим концепция, то сделал бы это где-нибудь "Общие вопросы", типа: "В чем причины моей раздражительности?".
Однако, вопрос я разместил в разделе "Здоровье", что как бы намекает на медицинский аспект (возможно, я ошибаюсь). Таким путем, в любой теме в данном разделе можно отвечать: "Больше практикуй!". 
Усё, всем спасибо, ушел пить пустырник  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Всё-таки тема более глобальная, нежели здоровье. Вы ведь не придёте в больницу и не скажете в приёмной - запишите меня ко врачу, а то бывает что я раздражителен слишком. Вас естественно "попросят", ибо раздражительность с позиции медицины - это не болезнь. Нельзя же врачам признавать, что всё человечество больно и в обязательном требует медикаментозного лечения )) (хотя, наверное, всяким там ВОЗ этого бы очень хотелось, чтоб на прививочках и таблеточках получить ещё пару десятков миллиардов денег -)

----------


## Akaguma

> Вы ведь не придёте в больницу и не скажете в приёмной - запишите меня ко врачу, а то бывает что я раздражителен слишком. Вас естественно "попросят", ибо раздражительность с позиции медицины - это не болезнь.


Неврастения — психическое расстройство из группы неврозов, проявляющееся в *повышенной раздражительности*, утомляемости, утрате способности к длительному умственному и физическому напряжению. 
Так что, вполне могу к невропатологу прийти. Но у меня стойкая аллергия к больницам.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> более 10 "Я", мое.... 
> если практикуете, так практикуйте тихо... об этом как то не принято громко говорить.... а обилие Я, МОЕ, МЕНЯ как то патогномично ....
> вы хотите чтобы вами восхищались? социальная депривация....
> (не перехожу на личности... только анализ поста..)


Мой Учитель считает, что практикую правильно :Smilie:  Он меня, если что, поправит, большое спасибо за анализ. Не беспокойтесь, 
МОЕ на правильном пути. А ВАШЕ, как видно, очень сильно привязано к МОЕ :Smilie: 

Да, МОЕ стремится ко всеобщему взаимному восхищению. Ко всеобщему Дэвачену. Что ж ВАШЕ МОЕМ  не восхищается, на сорадуется? Или комплекс какой? :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Неврастения — психическое расстройство из группы неврозов, проявляющееся в *повышенной раздражительности*, утомляемости, утрате способности к длительному умственному и физическому напряжению. 
> Так что, вполне могу к невропатологу прийти. Но у меня стойкая аллергия к больницам.


Аллергия - это жаль. А к БФ пока нет аллергии? :Smilie:

----------


## Akaguma

The End

----------

Пема Дролкар (05.05.2011)

----------

